# Mounting Plasma TV on Brick Veneer



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would personally try to grab into the studs with a very long screw. Use the studs as support not the brick. I don't think its a good ideal to have just the brick support that 130 pounds. It might loosen that brick over time. Drill into brick until you hit the studs. But i wouldn't drill into the studs. Then screw in with drill that has screw driver attachment.


----------



## tom.l (Jan 29, 2007)

I would definitely want to hit a minimum of 2 studs while mounting the bracket. I would not feel comfortable letting the veneer take the brunt of the weight in supporting the weight of the plasma.
It is definitely worth the extra time and effort locating the 2 studs so you can sink the 4 lag screws into them.
best of luck


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As already mentioned:

1.) Brick veneer will not hold any weight.

2.) Wood studs in the wall will hold weight. Read Next Point >

3.) Unless you hit those studs 'dead center' with lag screws, you are going to have problems. example: You could hit them on the edge and think that you are allset, until the weight of the TV and bracket eventually causes it to splinter and crash. Measure carefully and use a stud finder, then re-measure and double check everything.

4.) Make sure that you do use "lag screws" and not just 'screws'. (....Would think that the TV bracket already comes with some good lag screws)

5.) I would suggest that you 'pre-drill' for those lags after very carefully confirming that you are 'dead center' over your studs. When re-installing the lags, you could also add some adhesive onto the lags. (Just be aware that those lags would be in there permanent - after this)

6.) Do not use 'too large' of a diameter for the lags or they will damage the stud where you are attaching to and separate the wood's fibers ....

I've only heard of one instance where a TV fell off a wall mounted bracket... tho, I can't recall the actual cause....
...so good luck, and enjoy the big game...


----------

